# Front Mount Trailer Hitch Receiver



## Bullet481 (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anybody know if having one of these will effect a future plow mount on my truck? I have a 2006 2500HD.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Most likely you won't be able to have both because they use essentially the same real estate to mount to the frame.


----------



## Bullet481 (Jun 13, 2012)

I was kinda thinking that but wasnt sure. Anymore opnions?

Thanks!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Einstien had an opinion, "two physical objects cannot occupy the same space in time"


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Make a hitch to go in the plow mount? That's my plan at some point.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Depending on what type of undercarriage you are using, you may be able to "rig" a receiver to it. My buddy had a plate with holes welded to a receiver to allow square U bolts through it and attach to his Boss undercarriage. He only uses it to haul his bikes when he has his fifth wheel hooked on. I'm not sure how much weight it could handle, but it might work for you too. the only disadvantage is he has to remove it in the fall. The plow wont go on when its on


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

It is not difficult for a experienced fabricator to incorporate one into the plow mount.


----------



## Bullet481 (Jun 13, 2012)

Where I'm headed with this is, I'm in the landscaping biz and wanting to mount a leaf vac to the front of my truck via a front hitch receiver. I eventually want a plow so I figured this would be the best place to ask. I figured ask the guys with the plows and see if anybody could advise. So thanks for the opinions all. Im thinking I'll do the hitch receiver now and if the plow comes along one day have somebody fab me a mount that will attach to the plow mount for my leaf vac like I've seen done already. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

My off road buddies have receiver tubes bolted to the inside of there frame rails. You can get them just about any where I know Napa sells them. Look at some off-road sites. I now a lot of off-road stores sell the kits as well. And it will work with a plow on. The Napa part# is BK755-2301 its 24" long or they have 6",8",or 12" .I hoped I helped out

I love my Z


----------



## Bullet481 (Jun 13, 2012)

blazer2plower;1478246 said:


> My off road buddies have receiver tubes bolted to the inside of there frame rails. You can get them just about any where I know Napa sells them. Look at some off-road sites. I now a lot of off-road stores sell the kits as well. And it will work with a plow on. The Napa part# is BK755-2301 its 24" long or they have 6",8",or 12" .I hoped I helped out
> 
> I love my Z


Hey blazer,

I tried looking up the Napa part and it doesnt come up. I would like to see what this part looks like. Thanks for the help.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm looking at there 2011 PSA catalog right now. It's on page 140 with the hitch and towing. It's just a long tube. It is what your receiver would slide in to. Great plains sells them to part# 605677-9206


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Ill try and get a picture of my buddies truck this weekend and post it so you can see it


----------



## Bullet481 (Jun 13, 2012)

blazer2plower;1478252 said:


> Ill try and get a picture of my buddies truck this weekend and post it so you can see it


Thanks alot


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't upload pictures can you p.m. you cell number so I can text them to you. My phone and computer are not working today. I hate phone updates.

I love my Z


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I am in the process of building one now. Not on a Chevy but it does not matter. It will fit in-between the Fisher Minute mount ears and simply bolt and unbolt with just 4 bolts.I cut up a hitch set up someone was throwing out. It is from a MOPAR. Does not matter steel is steel and it was free. I will create a new post on the build when I am done.
T.J.


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

*Mount*

Here's one I made for a Boss mount. I have a bike rack, spare tire carrier, hitch ball that can slide in . My rear plow mount interfered with the under bed spare. Pull the hairpin, slide the long pin out and the rest lifts right out. My fabrications usually aren't pretty but they work for me.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is one I just finished. I created another post.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=136699


----------

